# Traveling with Kids



## jshepard11 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello,

I am a law student in Arizona, and I have a great opportunity to study law at the American University downtown campus for 6 weeks this summer. In order for me to go, however, I would have to bring my wife and two young children (5 years and 6 months by the time of the trip). We have already found safe and reliable housing downtown, and we live in the desert so the heat doesn't bother us. Our only concern is whether our infant would be at risk for contracting any diseases that she may not be exposed to here in the United States. Could anyone please share their experience with very small children in Egypt? Is it safe to bring her?

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

dont worry about any diseases in egypt, its safe country, and the health there is very good, its not a bad place full of diseases , its very safe.


----------

